# Can I reapply Front Line before the 30 days mark?



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

We just started Raskal on front line about 2.5 weeks ago. We recently shaved his hair down to remove for knots on his hair and bath him. A few days later we noticed the scratching again, I'm now beginning to see fleas again on him. 

Is it safe to reapply Front Line at this point or do we have to wait for 30 days? I think we might have washed/shaved off all the medication.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Our vet told us it was okay to apply Advantix after three weeks...done it once. I'd ask the vet before doing it. Also, I was told by a breeder that brewers yeast tablets (not sure how many per day) will keep fleas away. Don't know if it works....not willing to take the chance of Ollie getting fleas.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

If you bathed him 2.5 weeks of applying frontline the chances of you washing it all off are small; you are only not supposed to wash within the first 72 hours of applying. Hunter gets frontline the first week of each month and gets a bath every 1.5 weeks. Before reapplying, please consult your vet.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

overdosing with spot on's can be fatal.. I would consult with you vet before you do anything like that...That's what I would do anyway!! 
Jayne


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We did, with the vets ok on the big dogs. I'd check before doing it with a Malt. Fleas here are immune to Frontline, Spookie is on Confortis, works great.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes you can reapply. 

Certain shampoos can strip FL off sooner than others. Dish soap will. 

More than likely, however, the problem is you have fleas in your environment (house, yard) and that needs to be treated to eliminate the problem.


----------

